# Why Did the Chicken Cross the Road?



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't know and don't care, but she should've stayed over there cause now her and her girlfriend are going on my grill.

_Hang on tight, I'm not driving it like I stole it... I stole it._

*Saturday's Menu*
Grilled Spatchcocked Chicken
Dirty Rice w/ Andouille/Chicken Livers
Glazed Grilled Carrots, Ginger/Garlic
Garlic Parmesan Bread
Ginger Snaps

*Grilled Spatchcocked Chicken*
Spatchcock the wayward birds and rub well with, Chile's Chicken Rub
Grill over medium direct heat till the breast IT is 165°


















Falling Apart Tender









So Juicy!









*Dirty Rice w/ Andouille/Chicken Livers*
1lb Jasmine rice
1-1/2lbs Andouille sausage, grilled and sliced
1lb chicken livers, dredge in seasoned flour, pan fry and chop
4C chicken broth
1 onion, diced
1T garlic, minced
Red/Yellow bell pepper, diced
Bacon grease
Cajun spice and red pepper to taste

In a medium sauce pan saute rice in bacon grease till opaque, add onion, garlic and peppers, saute for 5 minutes










































Add broth, Andouille and livers, season to taste









Bring to a boil then lower heat to a fast simmer and cook for 25-30 minutes









Stir and serve










*Glazed Grilled Carrots, Ginger/Garlic*
3lbs tender young carrots
*Glaze*
1/2C honey
1/4C olive oil
1/4C each Soy and Ponzu
2T brown sugar
1T salt
2t fresh ginger, grated
OR (***pick one***)
2t fresh garlic, finely minced

Grill carrots next to chicken till just tender, then start brushing with glaze till finished, once finished salt to taste


















*Garlic Parmesan Bread
*









*Ginger Snaps*
Ginger Snap Sandwiches of Maple Creme and Bacon
Ginger Snaps with Homemade Crystallized Ginger
Oddegan's Bacon Grease Gingersnaps Recipe


























*The Finale*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it son... killing me!!! I don't care fer carrots but I'd try them, they look purty good!!! When you gonna open a restaurant???


----------



## Psych0 (Jul 5, 2018)

Damn that really looks good. So good I'm going to smoke something today


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

as usual----beautiful!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Open a damn restaurant already. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Lord man I feel like one of Pavlov's dogs after looking at those pictures.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Guys I'd like to say thank you for all the kind words compliments and likes on my food posts.
Really do appreciate them all.

But there just ain't no way on God's green earth I'm going to open a restaurant.
I do offer catering services but I so overpriced myself that nobody has yet to take me up on the offer.
And I like it that way.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Wow!! Looks good! One of our favorite firehouse meals are spatchcocked chickens. We normally use game hens, 1 hen per man. We normally brine them, do you see the need in that?


----------

